# Grand Am Cup race pix and Barber Motorsports Park Review



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I think I may have set a new record driving from Birmingham (actually Leeds), Alabama back to Charlotte. I left the track last night around 7:15 and pulled into my garage about 11:45pm. It's close to 400 miles. :eeps:

Anyway, the day was perfect. After driving thru a brutal storm on Friday evening, most of the ground had dried and the sun was out almost all day. I had 'Hot Paddock' access which allowed me to go pretty much wherever I wanted. I was able to get behind the wall on pit lane, a few guardrails, etc.

This facility is literally brand new as the Grand Am race was the first event to be held there ever, ie shrubs, sod and other landscaping items were still being installed. There's also a musuem under construction that looks to be very nice.

The first thing that you notice about the track is the numerous elevation changes. Overall, it's about 2.3 miles and they claim about 80' of change. The track was originally designed for motorcycles so the straights are not very long. I was told that the designers tried to take the best corners from famous tracks and connect them all. :dunno: Obviously since the track is new, it is incredibly smooth. IMO, it looks VERY technical. There were lots of spins throughout the day.

One thing that I am not accustomed to but found very nice was the fact that spectators can see every section of the track as long as you are willing to walk. I bet I walked 20 miles over the course of the day! There are also two trams that shuttle people around the complex as well. Bonus.

The Heart of Dixie CCA chapter is hosting a school there in August. I may have to look into it.  Here's a link to my pictures: Grand Am @ Barber


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*awesome shots Chris !*

I didn't know you were driving to the GA race. We'll have to hook up at the VIR event. I will drive Barber before I spectate there, I'm planning to do the PDE there next season.


----------



## DannO (Apr 25, 2002)

Great track, great pics. Thanks for posting. I can't wait to DE there!


----------

